# Chicks grow too fast!



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chicks are four weeks old and they are almost fully feathered!  They grow to fast for me!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I will post some before and after pics so u see what I mean! Before:


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

And they are four weeks here! (First pic was two weeks)


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It's crazy, isn't it? I was surprised how fast their feathers come in too.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Not only are they fully feathered at that age, they are huge compared to what size they were coming out of the incubator!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chicks are 1 month old and my dad is almost done building a coop for them, and when he is done we are moving them out because they are fully feathered ALLREADY!!! And they are just normal RIR's and White Leghorns!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

5chicksowner said:


> My chicks are 1 month old and my dad is almost done building a coop for them, and when he is done we are moving them out because they are fully feathered ALLREADY!!! And they are just normal RIR's and White Leghorns!


They just grow so fast, don't they?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, I got mine a month ago today. They spent their second night last night in the coop. They outgrew the brooder faster than I ever thought they would


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! That's really weird because I was told to put them out when they were 6 weeks old!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It depends on who you ask. I personally prefer to wait until they are 5-7 weeks old to put them out. That or when they are fully feathered.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> Wow! That's really weird because I was told to put them out when they were 6 weeks old!


 if you have a heatlamp for them you don't always need to wait till they are 6 weeks old. at 8 weeks old i start to dim the heatlamp some each day within a week or 2 they are ready to be big chickens & just huddle together.

piglett


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess keeping Lilah inside with me for 6 months was a bit excessive huh.  She was so picked on by the others that I felt bad. Had gotten her a buddy then she did okay out with old biddies. Hey, not my fault! She used those darned pretty brown eyes on me and then my heart smiled and my brain turned into mush. Ya, it was all her fault!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya my chicks are moving out soon without a heat lamp because we live on Calif. so it never gets colder than 45 degrees at night and no colder than 52 degrees in the day!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine are 4 weeks but we are still getting cold nights and rain and frost so they're likely going to stay in until maybe end of April.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine are 7 week's old and no heat lamp for first time tonight. I know they are alright but still worry about them.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My coop is coming next Thursday! My dad is gunna build it and then they will be big girls!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Piglett, My chicks are actually only a month old yesterday and we turned their lamp of at three weeks! They are in the house, the brooder has a top and the house is heated at night, so I figure they are ok.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> Piglett, My chicks are actually only a month old yesterday and we turned their lamp of at three weeks! They are in the house, the brooder has a top and the house is heated at night, so I figure they are ok.


they can take some cold if there are lots of them
but if you only have a few you better keep the lamp on


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I took my 4 mostly feathered chicks out for some grass and sunshine today. It was 45 degrees out. They ran around for about an hour maybe a little longer and then they went into the kennel and huddled in the hay. They can't take the cold. They're not ready. It was fun but they were very happy to be back inside under their light.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I took my 4 mostly feathered chicks out for some grass and sunshine today. It was 45 degrees out. They ran around for about an hour maybe a little longer and then they went into the kennel and huddled in the hay. They can't take the cold. They're not ready. It was fun but they were very happy to be back inside under their light.


How old are they?


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chicks moved outside last night and they are all healthy and happy this morning! They are only 1 and a half months old! There are five of them, and they are almost fully feathered! No heat lamp outside. I live in California so it never goes lower than 45* at night and no less than 60* in the day, so they are fine. Plus my coop has tons of little doors to close so it stays really warm in there. When I opened the door they were all lined up next to the entrance to go into the run! Lol! So cute!    the joys in life...one of these are chickens. And also pray for bluejeansprincess! She got in a huge car accident! Hope she gets well soon!!!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

You guys can shock out my other threads if u want to see her story of how it happened!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

*check my other threads. Please do! She needs support!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> *check my other threads. Please do! She needs support!


 can't find the correct thread, can you post a link for us 5Chicks ?


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

All you have to do is press my name/picture and go to threads written by me and go to 'Adventures in chickenhood!' Thread. Ok?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The reason we started hatching and selling chicks is this very one they grow too fast and are just so darn cute. It is hard to not keep a few from each hatch, but we have got to stop that habit, or, build more coops!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Just touch my picture next to my name! And then scroll down a little and touch the button that says "see all threads started by this user" or something then go to the thread called 'adventures in chickenhood!'


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> Just touch my picture next to my name! And then scroll down a little and touch the button that says "see all threads started by this user" or something then go to the thread called 'adventures in chickenhood!'


 got it thanks 5chick


----------

